# One of the Last Pickings...



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Its getting colder out here in NY and the garden is coming to an end....here is a recent pic of one of the last tomato hauls....accompanied by a Cuesta Rey No. 9 Sungrown!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Damn, I am just about in the middle of my harvesting here in FL. I just started my tobacco plants too. There is nothing better than a fresh homegrown tomato sandwich in the summertime!! MMMmmm MMMMmmmm!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice tomatoes, and a nice cigar. I had a no. 9 as a part of a Cuesta Rey sampler, and enjoyed it a lot. Nice light, spicy flavour and an ash which held really well.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man that's an awesome pic! Great looking cigar...what were your impressions? 

BTW, those tomatoes look incredible...I wish we could get produce that fresh up here in the North. Up this way everything has to be trucked into the nearest town over a gravel road and then shipped on the coastal ferry. By the time it gets to our general store, most of it is way passed it's prime! :mumbles:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Its getting colder out here in NY and the garden is coming to an end....here is a recent pic of one of the last tomato hauls....accompanied by a Cuesta Rey No. 9 Sungrown!


Mario, what a lovely sight. There is nothing like this time of the year... I bet those tomatoes will be very sweet! Oh yeah, nice cigar too! 

CD


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Oooh, someone's bringing artsy pictures to cigarlive. The ante has been upped.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

l0venpeace said:


> Oooh, someone's bringing artsy pictures to cigarlive. The ante has been upped.


Thanks!! I thought it was so-so since I had a plastic bag in the shot....but how about these from earlier in the summer?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Great mater harvest Mario - and the Cuesta Rey... yeah, good stick. I think I still have a couple sticks left from a box I bought a couple years ago. Another one of those I forgot all about.

Guess I'm gonna have to post pix of the ole Chile harvest. I am up to my eyeballs in Anaheims, Jalapenos, and bannana peppers. I only grew one plant of Roma tomatoes this year, and have way more than we can eat. It's been a good growing season.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Mike, you really need to share some of those pics yourself! Looking forward to seeing them! 

CD


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Garden back in full swing...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

more...


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Mario, are you going to pickle some of those peppers?


----------



## Spanky & Our Gang (Sep 12, 2007)

Yuck, yuck, yuck! Tomatoes awre YUCKY! WEAWL men eat meat an' powtatowes and maybe sum cowrn on da cowb, but not yucky tomatoes!!! HA HA HA HA HA!!! Maduwo_pips is a wittwle BABY!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Mario, are you going to pickle some of those peppers?


maybe next year....they're all gone now...


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> maybe next year....they're all gone now...


I'm going to add a garden next year. I have to get back to back to making my Hickory Smoked Habanero powder and I want to pickle a bunch of banana peppers.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Spanky & Our Gang said:


> Yuck, yuck, yuck! Tomatoes awre YUCKY! WEAWL men eat meat an' powtatowes and maybe sum cowrn on da cowb, but not yucky tomatoes!!! HA HA HA HA HA!!! Maduwo_pips is a wittwle BABY!!!


Heh sorry dude, you're way out of your league there.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

The tomatos look tasty and a good smoke to go with it


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Those are some great pics. 
I like seeing stuff like that.
Gives a sense a reality to the board.


----------

